# Visit to vet = HATES me now



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've had quite the first week with Misha - turns out that he came from the breeder with a mite infestation, so we took him to a vet on Sunday. Vet had no idea what he was doing, unfortunately. He couldn't even pick Misha up (kept grabbing with one hand from the top) until I stopped him and scooped Misha up myself. To make matters worse, Misha got carsick (bussick, rather) on the way to and from the vet, the poor baby  And then he had to be in a new enclosure, with new blankets and food dish and without his wheel - as all of his stuff was being super washed to get rid of the mites.

Anyway, this morning I tried to hold him, and also tried to put some more polysporin on a little cut he has on his foot from scratching so much. But he. Went. *Ballistic.*Would NOT be still, was huffing and trying his best to scramble out of my hands, off my lap, run anywhere. Speed demon. Not even his blanket on my lap would placate him - he wouldn't stay in it and tried to madly scramble away and was making distressed noises the entire time. I tried to put some polysporin on his foot, but did not really succeed...

So, basically, I think our bonding has been set back quite a few weeks by this. Does he associate me with pain and very and scary now?? Does he think I'm evil :twisted:???? WILL HE EVER LIKE ME AGAIN, or will I be considered the evil lady who grabs his feet and takes him to terrifying men in white coats? Please advise. *sigh*


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL I am experiencing this too. My hedgie was slowly but surely warming up to me, but then I gave her a bath.The next day, she was really huffy and angry. My plan is to keep associating good things with being picked up and bothered, and she'll start to warm up soon enough.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Be patient and keep loving him. He is adjusting to a new house and on top of that has mites which might bother him a lot. Keep handling him, be gentle, give treats and loves of love. He is very new to you, he will come around.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! Good to know the newfound hatred of me isn't for ever! I tried to give him treats, but the little picky face doesn't like any treats... rejects mealies, banana, baby food, etc... what a silly hedghehog  silly, mite-y, baby hedgehog


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc does that every time we go to the vet (and believe me, that's every couple of months). I just let him chill out for the night and he forgets about it pretty quick. Mealies work wonders too.


----------



## Skullpion (May 9, 2011)

It's so frustrating to know that they'd get mad when we're doing it for their own good lol. Just gave my Oreo an oatmeal bath a while ago because I think he's going through quilling right now.

Absolutely hated it. Gave me a couple of wounds when I tried to pick him after he was dried off. Gave him mealworms to settle down, but I'll see what happens tomorrow.

Good luck with your little one!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the same story lol. I took mine to the vet last week and she was pissed after! I haven't see her go into a ball in so long I forgot what it looked like and felt like. That was until the vet brought her back! She was huffing like crazy and wouldn't unball. Whenever I moved when holding her she would huff and jump at me. I was like OMG she hates me now! But the next day she was over it and back to her normal self  So don't worry yours will come around too!


----------

